# Decoys in frozen ground



## Takem1187 (Feb 10, 2007)

*We hunt North of St. Louis on the Mississippi River in the Winfield area. The geese are not here yet but we wanted to get our big spread out. The probing rod was slow going with the frost line at 10". When we went back to put out the rest I brought a generator and a rotor hammer with a point. It worked great. Just an idea. Hope it helps.*


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

That sounds like much more of a hassel than using a cordless drill with a few extra batteries :lol:


----------



## Takem1187 (Feb 10, 2007)

Used the cordless drill the first time. Still slow and hard on the wrist. I was able to drive the truck to the spot and leave the generator in the back. Used the four wheeler and trailer in the second field.


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Where exactly do you hunt. I hunt in the same area, the Mucky Duck Club just above the Winfield Dam. Just wondering what club or ground you are hunting on.


----------



## Takem1187 (Feb 10, 2007)

In a farmers backyard straight East of Winfield. Close to the River.


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

So how large of a spread are you running? I have only seen one other group in the area and they are on the club right next to me. Are you hunting off of hyw N. or are you down past the grain elevator?


----------



## Takem1187 (Feb 10, 2007)

Approx. 700 I tried to hide them from the road the best I can. I really do not want to pin point them on here.


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

I hear what you are saying........I have had decoys stolen before and its not fun at all. So are you running mostly rags or do you have a good number of shells and full bodies?


----------



## Takem1187 (Feb 10, 2007)

Half Shells and half Northwinds with heads. It is the first time we put out this many. We have about 50 blue rags scattered around. We have killed them the last three years but only small bunches and singles. We would put out about 300 rags. (No Heads) We spent some money this year we will see what happens.


----------



## Takem1187 (Feb 10, 2007)

I listened to your video. You are better calling with your mouth than most of my friends are with there calls.


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment. I ran about 300 rags last year, but I only hunted twice and it was in March. I was able to kill 3 by myself (one almost mature blue, one juvi snow, and a Ross goose for the wall), but I could have shot more but I was new to the long snow shots. I also had problems with specks mixing in, I let twelve hit the decoys, with one beautiful eagle head, and I never had a clean shot b/c of the specks.. I hardly ever see large flocks, but have worked goups of a hundred or more. This year I won't have a large spread but it will be made up of 120 shells, homemade silos, and canada FB's and shells converted to blues. Probably about 200 in all. I'm testing to see if the more realistic dekes and small numbers will be better since large flocks are hard to find anyway. Hopefully the snow geese will roost on the Winfield water treatment lakes again. Hopefully by next weekend there will be birds in the area. Good Luck.


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, if you are ever in dire need of another hunter, I would go. Just hit me up on here during the week. Otherwise I'll be trying my luck just to the north of you.


----------



## ALLSTAR55 (Apr 3, 2006)

I was interested in your post. Some reports from the Ted Shanks area indicated some birds and I tried to put a hunt together but never could. I generally hunt water and I wondered if there are areas on Shanks that you could reach with a boat and set up.


----------

